
Ask HN: What have you applied blockchain technology to? - PeOe
Hey guys, 
just read this article and thought about how the Blockchain-Technology could be used for other stuff than Cryptocurrencies. What examples do you know or have experimented with? Would love to hear your suggestions.
======
shinryuu
Supply chain management ->
[https://www.provenance.org/whitepaper](https://www.provenance.org/whitepaper)

------
SirLJ
Wow, 9 hours since posting no applications submitted :-)

------
borplk
I don't have a good answer for you. But I'd say think about when you need
"distributed consensus/agreement" (no central authority).

~~~
SirLJ
We know the theory, but looks like no cigar in practice

~~~
borplk
Well that was kind of my point. It's not all that often that you need
distributed consensus. The popular and obvious case is payments.

Another one could be proof of existence systems (prove file existed as of a
specific time by publishing hashes of it in the blockchain) which already
exist too.

~~~
SirLJ
exactly so far I am yet to see something useful implemented on this
technology...

